# Quiver pow board for aggressive rider



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

The Amplid Surfari and the Amplid Snommelier looks really nice.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Snowdaddy said:


> The Amplid Surfari and the Amplid Snommelier looks really nice.


The Surfari indeed sounds interesting. Anyone ridden one?


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Cambered,
Directional,
Tapered,
Swallow tail,
3BT through nose and tail,
nice side cut 7.9m on 159,
Great to rip through the trees,
Carbon through nose and tail,
Watch the Video nose is always planning effortlessly up out of the powder,
a slight bit of chatter in the nose on the groomers but looks mega solid on the piste (thankyou camber).


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

neni said:


> The Surfari indeed sounds interesting. Anyone ridden one?


Decent review here:

https://yellowgentian.com/snowboard-reviews/powder-park/amplid-surfari


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

The simple solution would be getting a Capita Kazu, Yes PYL or Nitro Squash. Look at Chaser/Flyfisk from Gentem too, if those boards are an option, they work for jumps as well.

Agree on Surfari and Trannyplus from Korua would work.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Bataleon - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo

Here is the 2020 Catalogue for colours.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Amplid Creamer or Milligram Split in a 165 or 168. Absolutely love my creamer 163 and now, knowing what I know, would easily do a creamer 165...I'm sitting at about 175lbs. Imo/e the creamer checks off all items on your list. The creamer is somewhat a traditional board...but has something special.

*expert rider which cannot slow down. ....jumping drops, pillows etc is.ride deep pow, but offer more nimbleness in trees, more absorption of chopped/rutted deep than Flag. It should be a one quiver deck for pow trips to places with trees e.g. to Japan, but should handle groomers (carving) well, too, if there's no pow to ride. *

Having seen Mr. Neni ride...I would have absolutely no hesitation putting him on a 165 (regular pow) or more probably 168 Creamer (for deeper pow duties). Its flickable in the trees, chutes and moguls; pillows and drops would not be any problem. It absorbs chopped and blast groomers. Peter does something with the radius, where it will do longer drawn out carves, straight lining groomers and can rail tight S turns...its just blows my mind. And its hella fun to do tight little "death star" trails.

As a testament, yesterday decided get rid of my Gnu c2btx billygoat 159 split, c2btx Bpro 155, Option directional cambered twin 155 is being given away. And for now, keeping the Charlie Slasher 164 and Option Northshore 162. 

Btw Neni...that Trinity has your name on it and will set it aside if you want it?


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Have you checked out the ultra mind expander? Beefed up mind expander with camber instead of rocker. Yes Optimistic comes in a 161 next year. I didn't get to ride it in powder but I've heard good things. I demoed the 157 on a hard pack east coast day in December. I was surprised how well it carved. It felt like it held an edge as well as my 162w Flagship but was more nimble. It's relatively stiff but has a tight sidecut.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

When it comes to the Korua boards, I think the Stealth, Tranny and the Pencil are pretty much the same board with different takes on the nose and tail. They use the same mold for several of the models. What to be on the lookout for with these boards is that the metal edge don't go around the tail all the way. At least not on all models.

I don't think my Korua Pencil Plus feels particularly long and cumbersome and when I put it on a scale it measured 2.5 kg without bindings. They will have new Plus models in stock mid March... there was some issue with delaminating top sheets on some boards.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

neni said:


> The aim of this new deck is to complement Flag, i.e. ride deep pow, but offer more nimbleness in trees, more absorption of chopped/rutted deep than Flag. It should be a one quiver deck for pow trips to places with trees e.g. to Japan, but should handle groomers (carving) well, too, if there's no pow to ride. Doesn't need to be a big mtn charger, as for this, Flag stays in the quiver.


Just a general question: What do you mean by chopped/rutted deep? Not frozen or packed? Just something that you plow through?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Snowdaddy said:


> Just a general question: What do you mean by chopped/rutted deep? Not frozen or packed? Just something that you plow through?


All what is bumpy. Tracked out - rather heavy - pow, heavily ridden "snake lines" in narrow gullies, but also for example wind castrugies, or refrozen tracks in spring when not yet turned into corn.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Craig51 said:


> a slight bit of chatter in the nose on the groomers but looks mega solid on the piste (thankyou camber).


That's too much chatter already at slow speed :/. He would ride it once and never touch it again. Board really needs to have a certain stability at speed (55mph)


----------



## jonswhite (Feb 26, 2018)

I've got a 160 Hovercraft (2015) and a US Orbit 157. Weight 95kg.
The Orbit is significantly soft flex all over than the Hovercraft, but turns much faster.
Prefer the Hovercraft when its rutted, etc.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

If you want to ride what the boss Japanese ride, get a Gentemstick or any Moss board, I prefer the Moss personally. They are not cheap, but if you look at the web site you can just see why the work, AND they hold an awesome edge, especially those short swallow tail ones as I often see guys just bombing groomers on them laying rail.

I ride the Rossi Sushi but at 145cm may be too short for you although I am 80kgs and mainly ride trees and groomers when the powder is done, it also holds a good edge. The Jones Storm Chaser is a beautiful looking board also.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I agree with the Squash mention, the 163 should handle all of that well enough. More float in pow and maneuverability in the trees than his Carbon Flag, but still stable at speed. I can vouch for the 162 Archetype at 200lb at speed, but it may be a touch soft for his liking. According to Trace I've hit 103km/h riding with skier friends on it, the nose does get a bit of chatter but it never resonates through to the front foot. It's my favourite board to carve because of how easily I can manipulate it into any type of turn and yet it holds well at speed too. 

Also, one of Mig's Fullbag Lifers? Yeah it's a 166 but again I'm sure it would be more nimble in the trees than a carbon flag, and float will *never* be an issue hah.


----------



## benjinyc (Feb 24, 2017)

Nitro Squash

love mine, does well in deep-pow and kills it on the groomers


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Btw Neni...that Trinity has your name on it and will set it aside if you want it?


Oh man, that's so nice! But go ahead and sell the lady so someone has the pleasure to ride that sweetie. Since I wasn't able to find one, I had a custom deck built according to the specs of her . So I have my carving deck now.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Look into Snofisk. Not a likely demo in your area, but they solid, Belluga or Puckerfisk. Jone Ultra Mind Expander, Mind Expander with Ultra construction and some camber. Nidecker, look at the Donuts and Mellow. Yes Optimistic. Lib Rocket. Bataleon Camel Toe. Rome PDPT.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Myoko said:


> If you want to ride what the boss Japanese ride, get a Gentemstick or any Moss board, I prefer the Moss personally. They are not cheap, but if you look at the web site you can just see why the work, AND they hold an awesome edge, especially those short swallow tail ones as I often see guys just bombing groomers on them laying rail.
> 
> I ride the Rossi Sushi but at 145cm may be too short for you although I am 80kgs and mainly ride trees and groomers when the powder is done, it also holds a good edge. The Jones Storm Chaser is a beautiful looking board also.


Love the Moss boards to bits and pieces, but they are best on fresh terrain ( with or without pow) and groomers, lively funguns. Don't know enough about the guy to really recommend one, but maybe the U5, PQ60 or PT64. Suspect it's more about off the tail power and chatterfree though, and that's not Moss in my experience.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Rip154 said:


> Love the Moss boards to bits and pieces, but they are best on fresh terrain ( with or without pow) and groomers, lively funguns. Don't know enough about the guy to really recommend one, but maybe the U5, PQ60 or PT64. Suspect it's more about off the tail power and chatterfree though, and that's not Moss in my experience.


Yes, off tail, chatter free.

Had looked at Moss via evo... look nice, but maybe a step too... err... alien, too extreme (big swallow tails n such).

I mean... he is/was a one quiver/stick eith what you know guy... it took me 5 years to convince him that his good old trusted CX isn't really a good pow deck. Bought him a Carb Flag for Alps terrain. Took another 5 to convince him to get a 2 quiver set. And meanwhile I even achieved that he considers the idea that the addition of a slightly more powy absorby deck would even enlarge the fun in certain conditions... he's on the verge to believe. Not enough to buy one, tho. Just _thinking_ of it, lol. Thus I'll "force him to his luck" and get one for him. But a too exotic shape would shy him, I reckon, lol.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

neni said:


> Looking for an addition to quiver of SO. He rides a Jones Carbon Flagship 164 since years (has taken it to every trip, ridden in any type of terrain and pow, be it steep alpine chutes or in tight trees), and an even stiffer Custom carving deck. Before, he spent years on a Burton CX; expert rider which cannot slow down. Rides switch occasionally, but this isn't a requirement to the board.m, but jumping drops, pillows etc is.
> 
> The aim of this new deck is to complement Flag, i.e. ride deep pow, but offer more nimbleness in trees, more absorption of chopped/rutted deep than Flag. It should be a one quiver deck for pow trips to places with trees e.g. to Japan, but should handle groomers (carving) well, too, if there's no pow to ride. Doesn't need to be a big mtn charger, as for this, Flag stays in the quiver.
> 
> ...


I think the Swift slays groomers. 
On paper I should be on the 57 
The 62, being a bit longer, is awesome on groomers.
Oh & it does not to shabby in the powderz to:grin:


But a Dupraz 6+ sounds like it would be perfect.
Maybe even a 5'5"+ Even though its a 165cm-167cm board, it rides like a much smaller board, it might feel really short?
They ride switch better than any twin out there:surprise:


TT


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Out of 6 boards in my quiver that are in the rotation and get actual hill time each season:

-yes basic 161
-burton custom 164
-yes pyl 161 wide
-yes 420 152
-nitro team 162 wide
-prior fissile 172

If I had to choose 1 board only, regardless of condition I would take the prior fissile. It rides approx 10cm shorter.

Fyi I'm 200 lbs.

Is almost as nimble as the pyl in tight trees. And I have no issues taking it into the trees.

If I were ever able to heli in AK, the fissile would be the one.

I've taken it into the park many times and it handles big booters np.

Rips groomers. I set my all time speed record on the fissile. I think it was 113kph ish (according to trace).

I've straight lined moguls (obv not big ones) and it's as stable as a board could be.

Its seen over 200 days the past 3.5 seasons and still holding up.

It may be too much of a gamble to buy the board without trying first, however if your husband ever gets to demo one, I think he'll like it.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Motogp990 said:


> Out of 6 boards in my quiver that are in the rotation and get actual hill time each season:
> 
> -yes basic 161
> -burton custom 164
> ...



Probably does all that stuff well because

:embarrased1:It's a knock off Dupraz:surprise:


TT


That's the shape of the ultimate snowboard.
If you strive to make the true quiver killer
The board that slays EVERY condition
This is what you end up with, it looks like this

When you been tweaking out the same shape for 30 years
The final product is as close to perfect as you can get.

The tough part is getting the right size & stiffness


----------



## Chielsen (Oct 27, 2016)

I think the Ultra Mind Expander would be one of the 'safer' options, no crazy shape yet it still floats quite a bit better than a flag. I tried my friends regular ME earlier this year, and while I prefer my Storm Chaser on true powder days. I think a ME with camber instead of rocker and a stiffer flex would fit right inbetween, I'll probably pick one up next season to to do exactly that, fit inbetween my Carbon Flag and the Storm Chaser.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Amplid Creamer or Milligram Split in a 165 or 168. Absolutely love my creamer 163 and now, knowing what I know, would easily do a creamer 165...I'm sitting at about 175lbs. Imo/e the creamer checks off all items on your list. The creamer is somewhat a traditional board...but has something special.
> 
> *expert rider which cannot slow down. ....jumping drops, pillows etc is.ride deep pow, but offer more nimbleness in trees, more absorption of chopped/rutted deep than Flag. It should be a one quiver deck for pow trips to places with trees e.g. to Japan, but should handle groomers (carving) well, too, if there's no pow to ride. *
> 
> ...


The 2019/20 gear from Amplid looks sweet, I'm really itching for an Amplid... :grin: ..but the colors of the next years line up is a bit meh.

The bindings looks really nice though.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

neni since you specifically asked about the Swift and I own one now and have ridden with both you and your husband, I am going to disagree with Timmy about the Swift on groomers specifically for your SO and his style (since I think we have similar styles). I love the Swift for sure and I just had a great day on mostly groomers on it. But I think this may not be the board he is looking for the way you describe it. As far as NS boards that more closely match groomer performance (the way I remember him riding) and have good pow capability, the one that comes to mind is the 25. The problem is, this isn't generally available since they only made it one season. I'm not sure what other NS boards would fit that exact bill. It looks like there are many other options out there that might work.

I love the Swift and you can carve well on it, but it's not the same as what I would want to retain that ability at it's highest level. This is all just my opinion, so others may totally disagree.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

deagol said:


> neni since you specifically asked about the Swift and I own one now and have ridden with both you and your husband, I am going to disagree with Timmy about the Swift on groomers specifically for your SO and his style (since I think we have similar styles)


Thanks, Deagol, I'm very glad for this comment; you're right with the similar style; this affirms my gut feeling on the Swift. 

Iirc, you owned a Raptor, right? Raptor in his mind is a rather playful board he likes to use in moguled spring groomers, and the just right at the ower limit of what he still likes performance-wise. So... if Swift isn't up to par with Raptor, I'll scratch it from my list. 

I'll check for 25. I like to have a NS on the list as I was super happy with the Lady West in both in Japan in deep steep tight trees AND groomers, but havent found reviews on West Bound yet... and I'm not sure if the great performance of mine is mainly due to the quite big length.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

neni said:


> Thanks, Deagol, I'm very glad for this comment; you're right with the similar style; this affirms my gut feeling on the Swift.
> 
> Iirc, you owned a Raptor, right? Raptor in his mind is a rather playful board he likes to use in moguled spring groomers, and the just right at the ower limit of what he still likes performance-wise. So... if Swift isn't up to par with Raptor, I'll scratch it from my list.
> 
> I'll check for 25. I like to have a NS on the list as I was super happy with the Lady West in both in Japan in deep steep tight trees AND groomers, but havent found reviews on West Bound yet... and I'm not sure if the great performance of mine is mainly due to the quite big length.


Might check out a Nidecker mellow or megalight. Matthews new favorites for powder and still being able to rail on groomers. Mellow is just slightly better in powder plus more 'surfy' but definitely more focused toward powder. Megalight(and ultralight) is great at both. Might be too similar to the jones boards he rides than he wants though.

My quiver pow stick is the fullbag Lifer, it also rails on groomers with the micro camber between the feet. When it is deep out like this past week, Matt goes with either the Nidecker Mellow, Capita Charlie slasher(kind of in the back seat now) or the Fullbag Blunt Diamond.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I haven't ridden the West Bound yet but apparently it is the evolution of the West. I was not impressed with the performance of the West on hardpack/icey conditions. I rode it in a 162 which is the same length as my flag and felt it was a bit flimsy and didn't offer the performance I wanted. From the Never Summer line I much preferred the Chairman, Ripsaw and 25. The rep said the 25 sort of fit into the spot that the Heritage used to fill. Now that the Heritage is back that might be another to consider. My friend has a 2012 heritage that he loves so much he won't even try anything else. He does ride it pretty aggressively but he's only like 150lbs. I think his is a 156.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

neni said:


> Thanks, Deagol, I'm very glad for this comment; you're right with the similar style; this affirms my gut feeling on the Swift.
> 
> Iirc, you owned a Raptor, right? Raptor in his mind is a rather playful board he likes to use in moguled spring groomers, and the just right at the ower limit of what he still likes performance-wise. So... if Swift isn't up to par with Raptor, I'll scratch it from my list.
> 
> I'll check for 25. I like to have a NS on the list as I was super happy with the Lady West in both in Japan in deep steep tight trees AND groomers, but havent found reviews on West Bound yet... and I'm not sure if the great performance of mine is mainly due to the quite big length.



Yes, I did have the Raptor. I've since sold it and have upgraded to the Chairman (wide version). Since I went wide, It's not exactly an "apples to apples" comparison anymore. With his super far-forward rear foot angle, I don't think he would want to go wide like I did. I have toe drag since I backed my rear foot angle off, but backing it off reduced most of the rear knee strain I was feeling. I still get a tiny bit of toe drag even with the wide, but it's better than the knee issues I was having with my old stance. 

I don't know anything about the westbound, but the West might bee too soft for him ?


----------



## Pricey (Feb 20, 2019)

Definitely the Endeavour Archetype if he's prepared to go full swallow tail. If something directional without a aggressive swallow tail then the Bataleon CT is a really nice choice. Being aggressive, fast rider then float won't be too much of a issue anyway.
I had the squash in the 159 and it was OK but didn't enjoy riding on pow as much I do my Goliath 164. 
But as always it's down to personal preference.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanjs for all the feedback! Gives me a lot to research, lol. 



taco tuesday said:


> Have you checked out the ultra mind expander?


Good hint. Didn't know the camber version, didn't look at ME due to profile. However, having had several quality issues, I'm bit hesistant to buy another Jones... but will keep ir in mind as they are easily accessible here.



Rip154 said:


> Agree on Surfari and Trannyplus from Korua would work.


Foubd out that Korua soon has a demo in our necm of woods. Tranny is added to the list.



benjinyc said:


> Nitro Squash
> 
> love mine, does well in deep-pow and kills it on the groomers


Can you elaborate "does well in deep pow"? "Well" doesn't sound too promising.



Phedder said:


> I agree with the Squash mention, the 163 should handle all of that well enough. More float in pow and maneuverability in the trees than his Carbon Flag, but still stable at speed. I can vouch for the 162 Archetype at 200lb at speed, but it may be a touch soft for his liking. According to Trace I've hit 103km/h riding with skier friends on it, the nose does get a bit of chatter but it never resonates through to the front foot. It's my favourite board to carve because of how easily I can manipulate it into any type of turn and yet it holds well at speed too.
> 
> Also, one of Mig's Fullbag Lifers? Yeah it's a 166 but again I'm sure it would be more nimble in the trees than a carbon flag, and float will *never* be an issue hah.


If you had to choose between Squash and Archetype, which one would you take for a trip to Japan? Which to a day with deep, chewed ul pow and afternoon geoomers at home?

Mig's decks are unicorns on my side of the pond...altho intrigued, I shy the shipping/import w/o being able to demo.



Pricey said:


> Definitely the Endeavour Archetype if he's prepared to go full swallow tail. If something directional without a aggressive swallow tail then the Bataleon CT is a really nice choice. Being aggressive, fast rider then float won't be too much of a issue anyway.


Float in wide open never is an issue, correct, it's more about float/nimbleness in dense trees where one cannot speed that easily.



Motogp990 said:


> If I had to choose 1 board only, regardless of condition I would take the prior fissile. It rides approx 10cm shorter.
> 
> Fyi I'm 200 lbs.
> 
> ...


Good info! Put it onto the list.



Argo said:


> Might check out a Nidecker mellow or megalight. Matthews new favorites for powder and still being able to rail on groomers. Mellow is just slightly better in powder plus more 'surfy' but definitely more focused toward powder. Megalight(and ultralight) is great at both. Might be too similar to the jones boards he rides than he wants though.


Math is a good indicator. If he likes them, SO will, too . Some similarity are not an issue, it just really needs to be less hard on knees, a tad more joyful in chop than his current stiff and stiffer quiver.



Nivek said:


> Look into Snofisk. Not a likely demo in your area, but they solid, Belluga or Puckerfisk. Jone Ultra Mind Expander, Mind Expander with Ultra construction and some camber. Nidecker, look at the Donuts and Mellow. Yes Optimistic. Lib Rocket. Bataleon Camel Toe. Rome PDPT.


Will do. 
The ones I had on the original post.. do you knos them? Think the ones you added arebetter? Or meant as additions?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I dont have any personal first hand with Korua, US, or Gentem. I defintely trust Gentem to float, but for a powerful aggressive rider I can't speak to its ability to hang. Same for the Korua and US. Hover fits, but it's a pretty mellow sidecut. Not gonna turn better in not-pow than the Flag. I might consider Ultracraft for him.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Forgot that we also have a US Cadet. I rode the orbit last year and it was meh. The Cadet is another one in the group that Matt likes to ride. I think the US boards may be on the stiffer side of what your looking for. The Nidecker mellow and megalite are milder on the stiff scale. The Lifer is pretty stiff as is the ultralight. I think the ultralight and US boards are stiffer than expected due to the carbon stringers..... They are all a lot of fun on deep days though. I personally like the cut out tail over the bobbed tail as it gives you the feel of having the usable edge behind your back foot. It is still easy to whip around but you have the feel of full control. It is weird how a subtle difference like the tail design makes me either like the board or not.

I think @Mig Fullbag should make the lifer about 3-4cm wider from tip to tail. Then it would be perfect. lol


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Argo said:


> I think @Mig Fullbag should make the lifer about 3-4cm wider from tip to tail. Then it would be perfect. lol


Wow!!! That's a 29-30cm waist width. That would be pushing it a bit... LOL


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

neni said:


> If you had to choose between Squash and Archetype, which one would you take for a trip to Japan? Which to a day with deep, chewed ul pow and afternoon geoomers at home?


I haven't ridden a Squash unfortunately, just fondled one in store weekly as I walk away sobbing knowing I can't justify it :crying: Now the Squash Split I could justify... 

For Japan I'd take the Archetype, being on the channel means you'd be able to get more set back on board than the Squash I'm assuming, and it is much more heavily tapered plus a wider nose. But, the Squash definitely feels stiffer than the Archetype, so may hold up better to really aggressive riding. I bomb on my Archetype plenty but the majority of the time I'm either hunting for powder stashes, riding trees, or carving groomers around the 60-70km/h mark, generally above 80km/h I'm just letting the board run rather than actually carving a thin line, but it does feel very stable letting it run. For me it is the right combination of smooth and lively, I've found I'm not a fan of boards that feel too damp or plank like.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

neni said:


> Mig's decks are unicorns on my side of the pond...altho intrigued, I shy the shipping/import w/o being able to demo.


A quick currency conversion and Google search places most of our boards almost 300 CHF cheaper then a Jones Flagship bought in Switzerland. That should off-set some of those pesky shipping and import taxes...


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I've been wondering if some of us overseas forum users couldn't enter a lottery to 'win' one of your lovely decks Mig? Of course the tickets would be expensive but the chances of winning would very, erm, high. No import tax on competition prizes you see.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I can just bring one with me in Sept.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Snow Hound said:


> I've been wondering if some of us overseas forum users couldn't enter a lottery to 'win' one of your lovely decks Mig? Of course the tickets would be expensive but the chances of winning would very, erm, high. No import tax on competition prizes you see.


Haha. Post it over on the Snowboard Waffles FB group :grin:


----------



## aldenowens (Jan 6, 2014)

Argo said:


> Might check out a Nidecker mellow or megalight. Matthews new favorites for powder and still being able to rail on groomers. Mellow is just slightly better in powder plus more 'surfy' but definitely more focused toward powder. Megalight(and ultralight) is great at both. Might be too similar to the jones boards he rides than he wants though.
> 
> My quiver pow stick is the fullbag Lifer, it also rails on groomers with the micro camber between the feet. When it is deep out like this past week, Matt goes with either the Nidecker Mellow, Capita Charlie slasher(kind of in the back seat now) or the Fullbag Blunt Diamond.


Based on everything you have mentioned in this thread I would throw in the Nidecker Ultralight. Its a pricey board but its the best all around freeride powder board I have been on. I am 5'9 185 and ride the 160CM. If he is 190 or more go with the 164cm. 

Seriously this board absolutely RIPS. Fast has hell, stable, will ride through or over practically anything and will hold its edge in super sketchy situations. Wide nose floats and the slam back options for deep pow days completes the package.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Wow!!! That's a 29-30cm waist width. That would be pushing it a bit... LOL


Perfect for me. Lol. Im big and like riding deep powder. As is it floats me very well on intermediate and above resort type of steepness with very deep powder. Anything that is low angle though the extra surface area would be floaty as heck.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

@neni, does your husband can't do something he would like to with what he has now? Did he tell you or anyone, that he would like a deck with emphasis in some areas?  Maybe he doesn't even need a new deck to replace or complement his mini quiver at all  New decks are fun and exciting, but mostly for those, who are board addicts, which you are and your husband isn't


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

kosmoz said:


> @neni, does your husband can't do something he would like to with what he has now? Did he tell you or anyone, that he would like a deck with emphasis in some areas?  Maybe he doesn't even need a new deck to replace or complement his mini quiver at all  New decks are fun and exciting, but mostly for those, who are board addicts, which you are and your husband isn't


Lol, I'm not _that_ patronizing 
Yes, he _can_ do everything. But there's a grey zone between "can" and "enjoy". So yes, he mentioned that he'd like to add something for the reasons mentioned in the first post (tad more nimbleness in tight trees, tad easier on knees in chop, a one quiver pow board for trips east). He mentioned e.g. that he'd love his Raptor (old NS deck, which he still uses on spring groomer days when our crowded slopes deteriorate quickly) to be more floaty as he prefers the dampening of that board for bad condition days.

What he won't do, however, is search for that addition. That's why this thread exists .


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Since you are over the pond, you should check out Capita. I have been riding the BSOD 1.5 seasons now and am in love. It's the greatest all around quiver killer that I ride in the deep stuff without issue. I even sized down and ride the 159, which by specs would be too small. It's blazing fast, which he'd love. But it's also super responsive in the tight trees. I ride it every day. My other boards have been neglected all year. I highly suggest you look into this board.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Why don't you both try a Dupraz?

Just to stubborn or what?


TT


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Why don't you both try a Dupraz?
> 
> Just to stubborn or what?
> 
> ...


Hahaha.... maybe? :laugh: (But yeah... I admit, I just cannot imagine from the specs that it's something... but as one never knows, I have it on the longlist. Next time in Cham, I'll rent one, I promised. Question is just, when that will be.)


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

neni said:


> Foubd out that Korua soon has a demo in our necm of woods. Tranny is added to the list.


Did you get to ride any Korua boards?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Snowdaddy said:


> Did you get to ride any Korua boards?


Demo day is in two weeks


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Look for the x5, if dupraz that is.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Rip154 said:


> Look for the x5, if dupraz that is.


Which is that?
The shorter, less stiff one?

Cause someone just won one of those:embarrased1:

Don't chyou see neni?
It's the snow Gods.

There's no other logical reason why 
By r4


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Middle of the road (+ish) different carbon, less chatter somehow, korua plus without the camber pretty much.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Rip154 said:


> Love the Moss boards to bits and pieces, but they are best on fresh terrain ( with or without pow) and groomers, lively funguns. Don't know enough about the guy to really recommend one, but maybe the U5, PQ60 or PT64. Suspect it's more about off the tail power and chatterfree though, and that's not Moss in my experience.


Most Mosses I'd agree with you (I own a PQ54) but I think a Swallowtail 170 could work.
@neni I demo-ed a 170 Swallow and was surprised at how normal and small it felt. It felt like a 162. I was only on it for about an hour and not in deep pow. A poster on another forum said it "floats like a 170 board with a 278 mm waist" in deep snow but rides like a much shorter board on groomers. If you want something that'll happen Japan-like conditions but still carve up groomers, Mosses are excellent.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

kimchijajonshim said:


> Most Mosses I'd agree with you (I own a PQ54) but I think a Swallowtail 170 could work.


Moss are too extreme (next to being unicorns). 

Just showed my line up after this thread to SO, Archetype being first. His reaction? "Eeemmm... that's a swallow tail!?!... meh... seriously? Hmmm... Does it side switch?" (Not that FS would be the prime switch deck out there, right?)


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

The board he "should" get is the B Dump Truck. 
It wouldn't be exactly a 'quiver' board for him and preferences; but rather THE board.... does everything you mentioned from the start and very well, and still being an overall aggressive board.

Archetype is very very twin like. That's my least favorite part about it (I solved this by simply riding it set all the way back).... so if he would like some twin-like with switch riding potential.... and wouldn't mind a medium flex feeling board...... Archetype is EXCELLENT. Not good... excellent.

Or If you really want to show you care........
Next yr's Mystery Landlord.
Consider it a diamond ring... that you can snowboard on


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

F1EA said:


> The board he "should" get is the B Dump Truck.
> It wouldn't be exactly a 'quiver' board for him and preferences; but rather THE board.... does everything you mentioned from the start and very well, and still being an overall aggressive board.
> 
> Archetype is very very twin like. That's my least favorite part about it (I solved this by simply riding it set all the way back).... so if he would like some twin-like with switch riding potential.... and wouldn't mind a medium flex feeling board...... Archetype is EXCELLENT. Not good... excellent.
> ...


The Dump Truck is a brilliant board. Freeride/powder killer.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

neni said:


> Demo day is in two weeks


Ride the Café Racer and the Obelix :grin:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Craig51 said:


> The Dump Truck is a brilliant board. Freeride/powder killer.


I just got one.
Had to do it.

Tried one last season and couldn't move on hah

I'll decide later which board i will get rid of for it...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> The board he "should" get is the B Dump Truck.
> It wouldn't be exactly a 'quiver' board for him and preferences; but rather THE board.... does everything you mentioned from the start and very well, and still being an overall aggressive board.
> 
> Archetype is very very twin like. That's my least favorite part about it (I solved this by simply riding it set all the way back).... so if he would like some twin-like with switch riding potential.... and wouldn't mind a medium flex feeling board...... Archetype is EXCELLENT. Not good... excellent.


A Burton :chin:, well now... _that_ shouldn't be hard to get. (Most others on the list were sold out or unavailable anyway).

What size? Does it ride long? He'd be middle of weight for the 158 @ 85kg, but that sounds wrong


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

neni said:


> A Burton :chin:, well now... _that_ shouldn't be hard to get. (Most others on the list were sold out or unavailable anyway).
> 
> What size? Does it ride long? He'd be middle of weight for the 158 @ 85kg, but that sounds wrong


154, 158, 163. They ride very slightly long. I'm @93kg/191cm on 163 and would not want shorter. I ride it -10 front/-20 rear in Hokkaido, so it's going in and out of powder. Brilliant in powder and rips hard on piste (directional camber/S rocker). Moved from 163 LL to DT, they are very close but I probably love the DT more. It's not as good as say the Fish in powder but is much better as a freeride/powder board. The Fish will side slip slightly when pushed hard on piste (flat base) but that's not its domain. Neni it would be great if there was a board that could do it all but every change in a board design gives you a variety of pros and cons depending on the conditions your taking on. That's why a quiver is always the go. 

So 158 would be perfect it's a freeride/powder board so you can move the bindings around to compensate on depth. The problem is it's a 2018 board. There are a handfull left around Australia in stores mainly 154 and they are really cheap, $Au550/599. I was going to score my son one but ended up grabbing him a 154 StunGun as he liked the topsheet design..., kids.

These pic's are in around 2 feet of fresh powder.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Hold on...
Just saw the review on angrysnowboarder. Lol. 

I think this Dump Truck is exactly what he's _not_ looking for. Don't need another plank  he got enough of them. Im sure hed like it, but sounds as if it would be just a replacement, but not an addition. A bit _more_ agility and nimbleness in trees than Carb Flag was the idea . He isn't looking at replacing the Carb Flag; he loves that board 95% of the time and will continue to ride it. The idea is to have another deck in the quiver for the days when Flag is too tiring.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> A Burton :chin:, well now... _that_ shouldn't be hard to get. (Most others on the list were sold out or unavailable anyway).
> 
> What size? Does it ride long? He'd be middle of weight for the 158 @ 85kg, but that sounds wrong
> 
> Edit: just read the review on angrysnowboarder. Lol. I think this is exactly what he's _not_ looking for. Don't need another plank  he gon enough of them. A bit _more_ agility and nimbleness in trees than Carb Flag was the primary idea


Lol
Not so quick on victory. They didnt make it this season, so it's a grab it if you can find one kind of thing....

Doesnt ride long or short. Go with your regular size. I rode a 154 last yr and it was pretty good, but i was a bit over for it. So i got a 158 instead. Im 1.80m and 80kg. Ride stiff boots and med/stiff bindings but I HATE stiff/plank boards.

Don't mind Angry Snowboarder review. That thing is FAR from a plank. Angry are more freestyle oriented, and they tend to like more medium flexing stuff. Also, I think he was riding a 163 which is definitely oversized...

The Dump Truck has almost the same Custom X core, but with a bit less carbon, tighter turn radius, less camber rise and more setback and taper. So a 'kinda Custom X ride' but on turny and floaty board. FAR from a plank, in fact, the flagship is way more of a plank than the DT.

This year they kind of replaced with the Stun Gun. 
This one is essentially the Dump Truck but wider, softer and with less edge. So... perhaps what he is looking for. 
Note that it would not be a THE one board for him. In the Stun Gun... grab a 158. I'm on a 155 and it's awesome. Definitely more playful than Dump Truck, but not as much of an rip and aggressive type board. 

What I like better with the Dump Truck is that it has no limit. And you can still cruise and have fun on it if you already like firm boards. The stiffness makes it VERY responsive. The Stun Gun is more "fun" but I find it has a very defined limit...

All in all, I think Archetype is a better board than the Stun Gun. Probably better than the Dump Truck, but the DT floats sooooo well and it is aggressive but still agile and fun.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Neni..., Angry is absolutely soooooo wrong with this review. He was riding a 163 and it was tooo big for him. I ride a 163 and can rotate 180 degrees so easily through the trees if you dial off the speed a bit (not as good as the fish but that's a powder board). Listen to F1EA and myself. If you want a high performance freeride/powder board the DT is up the very top of that list. I've ridden the DT for a few years on our trips to Japan and it's a 100% killer. I have Custom and Custom X and it's *NO*where near the Custom X range. It's close to a Custom so around a 7 in stiffness.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Doesnt ride long or short. Go with your regular size. I rode a 154 last yr and it was pretty good, but i was a bit over for it. So i got a 158 instead. Im 1.80m and 80kg. Ride stiff boots and med/stiff bindings but I HATE stiff/plank boards.


His regular size is 164, Flag as well as the custom carver. Thus 158 sounds rather small, but it's what B recommendeds at his weight. 
And... there's a a 158 local on sale...


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I haven't ridden the DT but the 163 has the same effective edge as my 162W Flag , is probably softer than the Flag from the sound of it so even more so compared to the Carbon Flag. That combined with a sidecut radius almost 2m smaller would probably make it considerably more nimble than the Carbon Flag. Might be hard to find since they only made it for one year though.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> His regular size is 164, Flag as well as the custom carver. Thus 158 sounds rather small, but it's what B recommendeds at his weight.
> And... there's a a 158 local on sale...


I'd go w their recommendations.... they are typically accurate, based on what the board is intended for. 

I rode a 154 last season, and I found it held considerably well. I'd say he would be fine on a 158. I could ride a 154 but the 158 is pretty perfect and will feel more solid underfoot, more edge, more float, etc. Less playful, but I go for the 155 Stun Gun or 152 Panhandler for that.

If he were looking to replace the Flagship, then a 163 would have been better; but to fill a more maneuverable spot, then the 158 is solid. UNLESS he's got really big feet... because it's not as wide. I'm US10.5 and it's not a problem at all (+24 +6 angles). The 158 Stun Gun would accommodate bigger feet better because it's wider (slightly volume-shifted so can be sized down).


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

neni said:


> His regular size is 164, Flag as well as the custom carver. Thus 158 sounds rather small, but it's what B recommendeds at his weight.
> And... there's a a 158 local on sale...


Figure that the 158 is too small, because he is more aggressive and skilled...btw the dumptruck and Amplid Creamer are somewhat comparable...at least in the same class. Ime, the creamer is darn flickable in tight spots/trees, in part because it is so light ...163 is 3kgs. Creamer also feels easy riding but when pushed, it performs effortlessly and beyond expectations. Btw, Peter Bauer/Amplid worked for Burton back in the day...so there is some pedigree.

https://surfbunker.com/blog/peter-bauer-legend 

https://www.amplid.com/us/snowboards/642/creamer?c=115

https://www.evo.com/outlet/snowboards/burton-family-tree-dump-truck-snowboard


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Figure that the 158 is too small, because he is more aggressive and skilled...btw the dumptruck and Amplid Creamer are somewhat comparable...at least in the same class. Ime, the creamer is darn flickable in tight spots/trees, in part because it is so light ...163 is 3kgs. Creamer also feels easy riding but when pushed, it performs effortlessly and beyond expectations. Btw, Peter Bauer/Amplid worked for Burton back in the day...so there is some pedigree.
> 
> https://surfbunker.com/blog/peter-bauer-legend
> 
> ...


Yes, can go either way.
For sure 163 for a dependable ride in line with his no1 preferences. Versus the smaller one for a purposely more forgiving, playful, etc ride.

These Amplids look solid too. Have never even seen one in person, so I have no idea how they feel or what to expect.

But by the same token...... you're left with 158 vs 163 Creamer which is the same initial conundrum: replace/substitute the Flagship vs complement it. For sure the 'proper' 163 would more of a replacement whereas the 158 would be a complement.... same w the Dump Truck.

Back to square 1


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

F1EA said:


> Yes, can go either way.
> For sure 163 for a dependable ride in line with his no1 preferences. Versus the smaller one for a purposely more forgiving, playful, etc ride.
> 
> These Amplids look solid too. Have never even seen one in person, so I have no idea how they feel or what to expect.
> ...


I believe (having seen him ride) that Mr Neni would easily overpower a 158...if anything he should go a 165/66 range.

It would be interesting to do a head to head demo of the the Creamer and DumpTruck...in my mind the unknowns are flex/stiffiness characteristics and perhaps radius. Anyway the Creamer has some magic radius, in the it can do short radius turns or long drawn out carves and pretty much straight lining with equal stability and agility and without getting hooked/locked in on a turn/carve. I used to think that the creamer should be a tad stiffer and a tad more camber...but idk...the flex seems right for pow lines and eating up/floating over the chop, while also having enough stiffiness to rail iced groomers. Its become my quiver killer and handles all duties except for the uber deep which the Charlie Slasher fills those duties. So till think it is appropriate to have a stiff cambered carving machine, a dedicated pow for the deeep and then the creamer...which covers alot of range....and then perhaps a playful dinking around board.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

I think he needs more than one addition to the quiver. 1 more board is not enough. Plus there's a better chance he'll like one if you get 2+ boards


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Motogp990 said:


> I think he needs more than one addition to the quiver. 1 more board is not enough. Plus there's a better chance he'll like one if you get 2+ boards


There is soooo much validity in this statement.:wink:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I believe (having seen him ride) that Mr Neni would easily overpower a 158...if anything he should go a 165/66 range.
> 
> It would be interesting to do a head to head demo of the the Creamer and DumpTruck...in my mind the unknowns are flex/stiffiness characteristics and perhaps radius. Anyway the Creamer has some magic radius, in the it can do short radius turns or long drawn out carves and pretty much straight lining with equal stability and agility and without getting hooked/locked in on a turn/carve. I used to think that the creamer should be a tad stiffer and a tad more camber...but idk...the flex seems right for pow lines and eating up/floating over the chop, while also having enough stiffiness to rail iced groomers. Its become my quiver killer and handles all duties except for the uber deep which the Charlie Slasher fills those duties. So till think it is appropriate to have a stiff cambered carving machine, a dedicated pow for the deeep and then the creamer...which covers alot of range....and then perhaps a playful dinking around board.


At the very beginning yes; but that is the purpose of getting something different.... 
being in the correct weight range, someone at an advanced level should be able to modulate inputs to not overpower it. Not to say there would be NO adaptation; but definitely doable and rewarding. Obviously, don't put Now ODrive on it or something like that...

The profile shots from the Creamer look pretty nice though. Mild setback camber and kind of a long mellow rise nose. 
What's the flex like? for example compared to the Charlie? The DT is pretty similar in flex to the Charlie.... but it has a much tighter radius, a LOT more poppy, and has more setback and taper. Very turny, poppy and grippy.... so the Charlie feels very much like a plank compared to the DT.

Anyways.... the way I see it.... solid complimentary + aggressive freeride pow boards that will be super dependable but still agile and playful.... I think there's a couple routes to take like:

a) Capita Kazu, DC Supernatant = not super floaty powder boards. But solid rippers.

b) Dump Truck, Prior Khyber/Fissile, Dupraz, Archetype = these boards can handle anything. Floaty, turny, aggressive but are still tame enough to ride under more "peaceful" conditions than a Flagship...

c) Something completely different such as Lib McWayfinder, Yes 420, Ride Warpig, 158 Stun Gun = much more playful and all out different from the Flagship. But still, plenty capable boards that will still rip.

I havent tried the NItro Q, Koruas or United Shapes... but definitely fit the bill.

OR:
Just come to Whistler on the demo weekend hahahahha
He can try some of my boards too.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> I'd go w their recommendations.... they are typically accurate, based on what the board is intended for.
> ...
> If he were looking to replace the Flagship, then a 163 would have been better; but to fill a more maneuverable spot, then the 158 is solid. UNLESS he's got really big feet...


Nope, he's got size 9 feet.
Noted. I'll try to convince him to trust and try a 158.



Craig51 said:


> Neni..., Angry is absolutely soooooo wrong with this review. He was riding a 163 and it was tooo big for him. I ride a 163 and can rotate 180 degrees so easily through the trees if you dial off the speed a bit (not as good as the fish but that's a powder board). Listen to F1EA and myself.
> ...
> I have Custom and Custom X and it's *NO*where near the Custom X range. It's close to a Custom so around a 7 in stiffness.


Very helpful post, thanks, the comparison with CX helps a lot. IDT is back on the list .



F1EA said:


> Ride stiff boots and med/stiff bindings but I HATE stiff/plank boards.


That comment is convincing, too. Thanks.



F1EA said:


> Don't mind Angry Snowboarder review. That thing is FAR from a plank. Angry are more freestyle oriented, and they tend to like more medium flexing stuff. Also, I think he was riding a 163 which is definitely oversized...


Yeah, maybe the size was the issue, cos the review on Carbon Flagship was very positive, and that's no freestyle board neither . Well... anyways. You two convicted me already to give it a try.



F1EA said:


> The Dump Truck has almost the same Custom X core, but with a bit less carbon, tighter turn radius, less camber rise and more setback and taper. So a 'kinda Custom X ride' but on turny and floaty board. FAR from a plank, in fact, the flagship is way more of a plank than the DT.


Sounds very good, cos his take was that his former CX was rather playful, nimble compared to current quiver decks, but as it sucks in pow, he never cared to get one again. A CX-ish deck which floats thus could be his cup of tea.



F1EA said:


> Obviously, don't put Now ODrive on it or something like that...


Oops... he exclusively uses NOW ODrives on current boards :laugh: :embarrased1: but I think, there's also an old B Diode laying around somewhere...




F1EA said:


> OR:
> Just come to Whistler on the demo weekend hahahahha
> He can try some of my boards too.


Lol, well, actually, Canada is on the to do list... just Whistler wasn't so far. Read too many scary reports of huge lift lines, lol (we moan if we have to queue for 5 minutes here on pow weekend days when all piwhounds crawl out of their holes )


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Neni, how much can you get a DT for. If you get it on sale due to being '18 model this will be a big bonus for resale if by the nonsensical reason it doesn't gel with him. This wont happen though as it's a killer ride. The few around in Australia still left are around 40% off RRP.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> Nope, he's got size 9 feet.
> Noted. I'll try to convince him to trust and try a 158.
> 
> Very helpful post, thanks, the comparison with CX helps a lot. IDT is back on the list .
> ...


Hahaha If you dont like waiting in lines on powder days (who does?)... whistler is definitely not for you. 
Maybe for backcountry, because there's lots of accessible terrain around, or weekdays are also reasonable... but sunny weekend pow days are nuts.

I haven't ridden my 158 Dump Truck yet, but will ride it with Diodes; rode the 154 DT with Genesis. 
Have been riding the Diodes on a 159 Landlord and 158 Archetype, they are for sure aggressive, but still reasonable. I mention the bindings mostly in the case you feel overpowering it... meaning, if you feel like overpowering the board, then of course don't ride it with the stiffest bindings on the market. ODrive are stiffer than anything I would ride, I'm happier up to Drives and Diodes.

Exactly how you described the agile and nimble nature of a Custom X is why I like both Landlord and Dump Truck. They are stiff, responsive boards, but that makes them turn very quickly, sharp and precise. The big difference is these two are directional camber (instead of full camber in CX), and lots of taper and setback which makes for a super nice mellower attitude when turning. And of course, the float.

I'm riding the 158 DT this saturday. Hopefully I can snap some photos or video if some of the guys feel like filming.

One of the guys in this forum who was asking for a Japan/powder/heli trip board got a Dump Truck and loved it in powder at Jackson Hole (kind of similar steep freeride powder terrain like Revelstoke). I don't remember where that thread is...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Craig51 said:


> Neni, how much can you get a DT for.


Found a 158 still in plastic '18 for 40% off. (163 are sold out everywhere)


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

neni said:


> Found a 158 still in plastic '18 for 40% off. (163 are sold out everywhere)


I think that probably seals the deal, right? Like it's meant to be or something. As long as he sees it as a compliment too rather than a replacement for the Flag hopefully he'll be stoked on it. I reckon the DT sounds like it'd be a lot of fun in slushy trees and moguls, perfect for spring riding. 

Sent from my Mi A2 Lite using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

neni said:


> Found a 158 still in plastic '18 for 40% off. (163 are sold out everywhere)


There is a reason that 163's DT's are sold out everywhere....and I believe it might also be the case for 163 Creamers

but...here is a proper sized > wide??? split (where I bought mine)...btw if it was a regular width (due to my size 6.5 feet), I would have no problem pulling the trigger for my 79kg. Besides...at that discount you could also set him up with some Phantoms and crossbars...lol ...and another benefit would be savings on luggage with all your travels. A slightly oversized creamer splitty phantom set up would be shizzy fo da deeps...riding and touring.  be a good Ms. Neni to Mr. Neni :hairy: :x

https://www.ebay.com/itm/233149186185?ViewItem=&item=233149186185


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

158 is fine for that board


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> I think that probably seals the deal, right? Like it's meant to be or something.


Lol, almost sounds like, right?
But not quite yet... just got the news that Radical has a Lion on sale... and Radical are rad boards (plus, no worries finding out about channel system compatibility)


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> Lol, almost sounds like, right?
> But not quite yet... just got the news that Radical has a Lion on sale... and Radical are rad boards (plus, no worries finding out about channel system compatibility)


That looks like a Prior Khyber. Looking at the numbers, seems like a solid replacement to the Flag for an 1 board to do it all (freeride-oriented).


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> That looks like a Prior Khyber. Looking at the numbers, seems like a solid replacement to the Flag for an 1 board to do it all (freeride-oriented).


Maybe... but... I have the Solution and Lady Lion splits. And smthe later is significantly more agile/absorbing than Solution. I know, it's apples and bananas... but I'll give the Lion a try, especially since it's possible to demo them.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Neniiiiii!!!! I probably can get him on Fullbag Blunt Diamond 162 (which seems to have similar specs) AND you on a Lightwave 147 for the price of one of those!!!


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Neniiiiii!!!! I probably can get him on Fullbag Blunt Diamond 162 (which seems to have similar specs) AND you on a Lightwave 147 for the price of one of those!!!


This ! Check out the exchange rate Neni. High end board for cheap Canadian Tire money.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Neniiiiii!!!! I probably can get him on Fullbag Blunt Diamond 162 (which seems to have similar specs) AND you on a Lightwave 147 for the price of one of those!!!


The day we do a trip to Canada, we sure will figure out to demo your decks! What a pity we missed that opportunity when visiting Argo!
(Btw: 147... Seriously? I get a shiver whenever the number 4 pops up :laugh: I certainly would have to demo before could _believe_ that something with a four is for me in anything other than practicing switch on noob hill :embarrased1

Edit: just looked it up. Wow, nice taper! Would sure be an interesting board. But it's bit small... my stance is 58cm. That wouldn't fit


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

So get two Blunt Diamonds. 156 and 162.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I think the brands that existed when this thread started might have gone out of business by now. I'd check on that first.

Then I'd get a Lib x Lost Rocket for your SO. How else can two days salary last forever?


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

drblast said:


> I think the brands that existed when this thread started might have gone out of business by now. I'd check on that first.
> 
> Then I'd get a Lib x Lost Rocket for your SO. How else can two days salary last forever?


I bet that he's going to end up with an Amplid of Korua ... if they still exist... :grin: How about a that swallowtail? How much switch are you doing on a powder board with taper and setback anyway? Surfari, JN, Dart, Tranny and Pencil...
@Mig Fullbag; that Lifer looks pretty awesome, but the video is content blocked or something.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Snowdaddy said:


> How much switch are you doing on a powder board with taper and setback anyway? Surfari, JN, Dart, Tranny and Pencil...


Not much switch, but he does like to throw in nose roll carves or revere carves. 



drblast said:


> I think the brands that existed when this thread started might have gone out of business by now. I'd check on that first.


Lol... I won't make my mind up too soon . Right now, I'm looking up NS 25 or Yes PYL :embarrased1:
There's so much selection out there, and since it's end of season, demo days are over, so elimination won't happen and I probably puzzle until next October :laugh:


----------



## Stavros (Sep 13, 2015)

neni said:


> Not much switch, but he does like to throw in nose roll carves or revere carves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.skibill.gr/PYL-2018-19-YES-(19006))

you might be interested of this sale 

:snowboard4:

or this
https://www.skibill.gr/OPTIMISTIC-2018-19-YES-(19009))


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Probably not as good as the other boards listed, but the signal yup isn't bad to ride switch. The tail is basically the width and shape of a regular board.

With the nose on the back foot, it's kinda fun to hop around on it because it's so soft.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

*Pulled the trigger *



Nivek said:


> Look into Snofisk. Not a likely demo in your area, but they solid, Belluga or Puckerfisk. Jone Ultra Mind Expander, Mind Expander with Ultra construction and some camber. Nidecker, look at the Donuts and *Mellow*. Yes Optimistic. Lib Rocket. Bataleon Camel Toe. Rome PDPT.






Argo said:


> Might check out a *Nidecker mellow* or megalight. Matthews new favorites for powder and still being able to rail on groomers. Mellow is just slightly better in powder plus more 'surfy' but definitely more focused toward powder.


...and then suddenly, the quest is over 

Stubled over a Nidecker Mellow 160 in local shop, got it for a price I couldnt resist, they were glad to get rid of it as spring is approaching. 
If the Kid likes it, it'll work for SO, too 


Thanks everyone for all the recommendations! They are runners-up on the list, will keep my eye on them for future demos.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

neni said:


> ...and then suddenly, the quest is over
> 
> Stubled over a Nidecker Mellow 160 in local shop, got it for a price I couldnt resist, they were glad to get rid of it as spring is approaching.
> If the Kid likes it, it'll work for SO, too
> ...


lol, it was his favorite up until last week. now it is decoration..... snapped it in half hitting a rock under the snow off a cliff....


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

neni said:


> ...and then suddenly, the quest is over
> 
> Stubled over a Nidecker Mellow 160 in local shop, got it for a price I couldnt resist, they were glad to get rid of it as spring is approaching.
> If the Kid likes it, it'll work for SO, too
> ...


Seems like an excellent choice! I also want one of those...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> ...and then suddenly, the quest is over
> 
> Stubled over a Nidecker Mellow 160 in local shop, got it for a price I couldnt resist, they were glad to get rid of it as spring is approaching.
> If the Kid likes it, it'll work for SO, too
> ...


Looks awesome. I saw one on sale the other day and it was tempting. 

I think the best approach is to make a short list, then... buy all of them.

Or grab the best deal or color or whatever from that list.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> ...and then suddenly, the quest is over
> 
> Stubled over a Nidecker Mellow 160 in local shop, got it for a price I couldnt resist, they were glad to get rid of it as spring is approaching.
> If the Kid likes it, it'll work for SO, too
> ...


Been looking for this thread for like 3 days and couldn't find it hah

But anyways, definitely do try the Dump Truck in 158. Such a ripping board.... kind of a similar destroyer vibe as the Archetype; but quicker edge to edge, a slightly more supportive flex and more directional board (that still has that "balanced freeride geometry" thing). He can still ride a 163, but then it would be a Flagship replacement.... the 158 is definitely capable as a more agile/snappy but still aggressive board.

Not a board for everyone, because a lot of people would be fine on something like Flight Attendant instead (softer, more twin, etc). Or for example an Archetype which has all the same freeride elements but in a much more playful flex and twin-ish feeling board. But... for directional, aggressive, floaty riding... The DT is A+.


----------

